# Critique Me and My Mare?



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

Drop your stirrups down a hole or 2, roll your shoulder back and sit up straight, and there seems to be too much bend in your arm =) you guys look pretty good together keep it up =)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It looks like you are riding hunt seat in a Western saddle. Which do you wish to be critiqued on? jumping? or riding Western?


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

A lot of people just told me to shorten my stirrups, so I did. I post the best with them that length. I only lean forward a bit when I post. When I walk and canter without jumping I sit up straight.
I ride half English and half Western, so whichever. I also barrel race her, so it switches on and off.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

It is hard to capture "everything" in photos (vs videos), but you seem to ride too forward. From the photos here, I would predict that if your beautiful horse made a hard stop you would be put _way_ out of balance. 
And, agian, from photos taken in a split second of time it is hard to know what the "reality" is, but your horse's head carraige does not appear at all collected in the first small photo.


----------



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

Lengthen your stirrups. Like two holes! You're riding western, girl!  
You look well balanced, though. But you look like you're riding English in a western saddle. :lol: 
I really wouldn't be jumping a whole lot in a western saddle, but since you said you ride both I assume you usually jump in your English saddle? And with jumps that little you should be fine, but don't go any bigger in that saddle. It really sucks when your horse over jumps and you get a saddle horn to the stomach! (I know from experience)! Plus you can't get a proper two-point in. 
I like your horse! I wanna see some more jumping pics too!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah i agree drop those stirrups you look like you are leaning forward because your legs are hiked up jockey style pushing you into and unnatural position. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Alright. There's no law that says you can't post or jump in a western saddle. And I like my stirrups on the short side when I ride Western, too. However, you look a bit like not only are they too short, but you might be gripping up wiht your calf and heel. It just looks like you ahve the back of you calf snugged in tight against your horse, and she's a tad irked about it. 

I think riding some with a longer stirrup and less lower leg , more riding off your seat , will help you.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I ride in short stirrups western and I post, but jeesh! Stirrups that short hurt my knees just looking at them! One or two holes will benefit you a ton!


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

You all literally helped so much. Two of my friends that ride at the same barn told me I really needed to shorten them, so I caved in and did. Before that, they were a hole longer. It's easier to post from that length, but it's hard to do anything else. I'll definitely loosen them. I'm only jumping her now for fun and to keep ourselves busy until the spring. In the spring, it's back to barrel racing. II'm moving barns next month and will have a lot more room to practice.
*This is what my stirrups looked like before. My heels could be further down, I'm still working on it. I'm only recently breaking the habit of not having them down.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> , but you might be gripping up wiht your calf and heel. It just looks like you ahve the back of you calf snugged in tight against your horse, and she's a tad irked about it.
> 
> I think riding some with a longer stirrup and less lower leg , more riding off your seat , will help you.


You ALWAYS ride with your calf against your horse and use your lower leg.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes, but you don't grip up. your calf hangs against the side of the horse. once it starts gripping up, the heels come up and you may likely lose your stirrup, and irritate the horse.

I think I know what you mean. I do have may lower leg on the horse. I don't brace into the stirrup, like you'll see on a lot of western riders, and gaited horse riders. but laying your calf on the horse , and "using" your calf are two different things.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Let's start from the bottom. Weight in the heels, calf gripping your horse, your knees and thighs relaxed. If you continue to grip with your knees, it will make you pivot from the knee and throw you upper body forward.

You can use your seat effectively in an English saddle but not so much in a Western.

You need to use your leg - not a death grip but securely against his side. You always ride with your leg and if your horse become irritated with pressure then you need to work on his training. He has to accept your leg.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Okie dokie. 
Cute horse!! haha

Well, definitely get your heels farther down and keep your legs on her. 
In the pictures where you dropped your stirrups, you look much better, I would keep them there, regardless or posting/jumping
you're in a western saddle, stay as is!

Also, even if you're posting, don't lean forward when asking for the canter. Sit back and deep in your seat when you ask.
You're rounding your shoulders a little bit, remember, 
We are the few, the proud, the equestrians!! (that's why my instructor says!)
Sit up nice and tall, with your shoulders squared.

I REALLY like your hands, they're nicely spread and not too high or low.
Good job!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry, Lexie but the only picture where her hands are any good is the last one in post 10.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I see her hands being low in the one of her jumping, but not in the others

(not arguing, just what I'm seeing) although that sounds like arguing..


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm changing my stirrups again so they're longer. I know my riding isn't perfect. I've never had a lesson, and I'm also training my horse completely on my own. I don't train how most people do, but I guess I'm doing okay. I think I ride a lot differently with longer stirrups. I only ride around my barn, so I don't need my riding to be perfect, just decent.


----------



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

xVannaIsLifex said:


> I'm changing my stirrups again so they're longer. I know my riding isn't perfect. I've never had a lesson, and I'm also training my horse completely on my own. I don't train how most people do, but I guess I'm doing okay. I think I ride a lot differently with longer stirrups. I only ride around my barn, so I don't need my riding to be perfect, just decent.


I Respect you!!
I was in the same boat, until I found a lady who could teach me a few things! I trained my first pony on my own, too! (I bought my current horse green broke though). You're doing a good job with her from the looks of it


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Post the vids of you riding Heatherrrrrrrrrr. It will be easier for them to judge.


----------



## nricutti (May 14, 2012)

Your horse's head isn't going to fall off! LOL quit looking at it. You'll end up where you look, and you don't want to end up on the ground. Look up


----------

